

The 10 Coolest Steampunk Gadgets Ever - ComputerGuru
http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20080613/the-10-coolest-steampunk-gadgets-ever/#more-14599

======
ComputerGuru
Submitted because of the first entry of the ten... it's the steampunk Model M
IBM keyboard found here:

<http://steampunkworkshop.com/keyboard.shtml>

------
noodle
about half of those are action figures.

action figures != gadgets

steampunk is cool though.

